# Greencard Lottery



## andivamp (Jan 8, 2009)

Can anyone explain why Britain is excluded from the Greencard Lottery. I just can't believe we can't have the same chance as the rest of the world. Some of us have family members living in America and would like to move closer to them, just like in other countries.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

andivamp said:


> Can anyone explain why Britain is excluded from the Greencard Lottery. I just can't believe we can't have the same chance as the rest of the world. Some of us have family members living in America and would like to move closer to them, just like in other countries.


The stated purpose of the visa is to increase the diversity of immigrants to the US. GB is excluded because it already provides a lot of US immigrants.


----------



## Zoom (Jul 7, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> The stated purpose of the visa is to increase the diversity of immigrants to the US. GB is excluded because it already provides a lot of US immigrants.


But, when America and a sick evil clown like George W. Bush need the British to stand side by side with unfortunate naive Americans and go to fight and die in a phony war like the invasion and destruction of Iraq the British are right there ready to help. What an effing shame, I can only personally apologize being a reluctant citizen of this empire in free fall. After all GB has done for the USA it's just a big slap in the face. America now only cares about very BIG money and multi millionaires - if that isn't you they don't want to hear about it. The Lotto is just a big joke thought up by a giant hypocracy.... Sorry Andi, in my book, you should be first in line and get your Visa that same day....... Zoom


----------



## andivamp (Jan 8, 2009)

Let me know when you are about to move into the White House and I will start packing! 
It really is bizzare all this, oh well if its ment to be then one day we will be in your lovely country.


----------



## JulianQ101 (Jul 17, 2009)

The UK is excluded for one simple reason:
The lottery is called a DIVERSITY lottery. It was put into law many years ago to increase the diversity of emigrants to the USA. A list was compiled of what countries already provide a lot of emigrants to the USA. To ensure that diversity of new arrivals was encouraged, any country that regularly provides a large number of emigrants was deemed to be ineligible to apply. Why? To promote diversity.

Remember it is not just a immigration lottery. It is a *diversity* immigration lottery. The UK already provides a huge number of emigrants to the USA; by allowing British applicants to participate would defeat the purpose and spirit of the lottery... then it wouldn't be a diversity initiative. "Diversity" is the only reason why the USA allows in some random non-professionals. If you want it opened up to the world, then the program will be closed for all.

Granted that the UK and USA have a close relationship - that's why there's a huge flow of workers from the UK to the USA every year already. There many countries not eligible for the DV lottery.


----------



## djbutler (Jan 7, 2012)

I think the real problem lies not with the Diversity Lottery but rather with the immigration policy in general, it would seem that "the Powers that be" prefer some immigrant who would live in a "Chinatown" "Mehico" "Irish/New York" type community rather than fully integrating into "American Society". What they most certainly do not seem to require is a "Brit" whose Mother, Sisters, Brother, Aunts and Uncles have all become American Citizens, A Brit who is Ex Military and Ex Police and retired with pensions to live on, one whose father was a GI from WW2 but not recorded on the birth certificate due to being rather busy arguing with some guy called Adolf. Such is the lot of many "War Babes" like myself.
Maybe cutting a little slack in other areas would stop us complaining about lotteries we are unable to apply for. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

djbutler said:


> ....it would seem that "the Powers that be" prefer some immigrant who would live in a "Chinatown" "Mehico" "Irish/New York" type community rather than fully integrating into "American Society".


First of all, you do get preferential treatment if a family member sponsors you for a visa. You apparently don't qualify for an "instant" visa on that basis, but there's a shorter queue for you. (Still long but shorter.)

I have no idea what you're trying to say with the above comment. If you're trying to say that immigrants from other ethnic/national backgrounds than you do not integrate into American society, I disagree (and the evidence would seem to be on my side). If you're trying to say that British immigrants should have priority over Chinese, Mexican, or Irish immigrants simply because they're British, I'd also disagree.

What's an "Irish/New York type community" anyway? Have you been watching too many old James Cagney movies?  President Bill Clinton happens to have Irish ancestry, so I'd say he's integrated.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Such an old thread...


----------



## djbutler (Jan 7, 2012)

BBCWatcher said:


> First of all, you do get preferential treatment if a family member sponsors you for a visa. You apparently don't qualify for an "instant" visa on that basis, but there's a shorter queue for you. (Still long but shorter.)
> 
> I have no idea what you're trying to say with the above comment. If you're trying to say that immigrants from other ethnic/national backgrounds than you do not integrate into American society, I disagree (and the evidence would seem to be on my side). If you're trying to say that British immigrants should have priority over Chinese, Mexican, or Irish immigrants simply because they're British, I'd also disagree.
> 
> What's an "Irish/New York type community" anyway? Have you been watching too many old James Cagney movies?  President Bill Clinton happens to have Irish ancestry, so I'd say he's integrated.


I meant nothing more than people who tend to group themselves into instantly recognisable ethnic communities and continue to behave as if they were still in their own countries.
If I showed any bias toward the Irish it may be due to them trying to blow me up a couple of times to reach their political ambitions, for that I apologise, I understand that in order to be tolerant we must import intolerance.
Incidentally there are frequently no places left for what used to be fifth preference visas as they used to be called. The wait for such a visa was five to seven years when I applied back in 1988, I eventually gave up on that route when the five years never reduced despite waiting. I have given up hope but am still disgusted by the treatment I received.

By the way I think Bill was an excellent President who should have stayed in office, much better than some you have elected since !.


----------



## djbutler (Jan 7, 2012)

2fargone said:


> Such an old thread...


Just because you have toothache for years it does not hurt any less, you just learn to live with it by complaining !!!!.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

To be honest about it, I haven't found the immigration service of any country to be particularly courteous or welcoming to those queued up awaiting visas or "regularisation."
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

*Just Like Us*



djbutler said:


> I meant nothing more than people who tend to group themselves into instantly recognisable ethnic communities and continue to behave as if they were still in their own countries.


Such as some Brits in France, especially in places such as Dordogne?



> If I showed any bias toward the Irish it may be due to them trying to blow me up a couple of times to reach their political ambitions, for that I apologise, I understand that in order to be tolerant we must import intolerance.


Well there you are, I know Afghans and Iraqis who harbour similar thoughts about the UK, for (in concert with the US) invading their countries, killing and maiming, raping and pillaging.

Much of the earlier discussion of the reason for excluding Brits from the Green Card Diversity programme centred on the word 'diversity'. Did you not internalise those comments? Or do you consider that Brits should have a fast track into the US because they're 'just like us'?


----------

